# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  που είναι το Thread μου;;; ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ

## Fleur

Συγγνωμη εδω και περιπου ενα μήνα ισως και περισσότερο, είχα ανοιξει ενα θέμα "αλλαγη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής" που βρίσκεται το θέμα αυτό σήμερα; και αν σβήστηκε γιατί δεν εχω ενημερωθεί για τον λόγο;;;;;;

----------


## Stavros

Σβήσανε το Thread και όλα τα Posts χωρίς να ενημερώσουν κανέναν!
Εγώ έχω 1 μήνα μου τους λέω να κάνουν καμιά συντήρηση στο Site αλλά κι εκεί τίποτα!
Fleur είχες περίπου 1.100 Posts και σου έπεσαν στα 800!
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Macgyver

Αγαπητη fleur , δεν σου σβησαν τιποτα !! αμα πας ( πηγα ) στο προφιλ σου , και κλικαρεις , ' θεματα τα οποια εχει ξεκινησει ' θα το βρεις , εκει ειναι . 


Μηπως ειχες βαλει αλλο τιτλο και δεν το θυμασαι , δεν το βρισκω ουτε εγω !! περιεργο !!

----------


## Stavros

> Αγαπητη fleur , δεν σου σβησαν τιποτα !! αμα πας ( πηγα ) στο προφιλ σου , και κλικαρεις , ' θεματα τα οποια εχει ξεκινησει ' θα το βρεις , εκει ειναι . 
> Μηπως ειχες βαλει αλλο τιτλο και δεν το θυμασαι , δεν το βρισκω ουτε εγω !! περιεργο !!


Όλο το Thread ''Αλλαγή Φαρμακευτικής Αγωγής'' διαγράφηκε!*ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ*!

Eσύ τι μάτια έχεις ρε Μακ και το βλέπεις στα ''θέματα τα οποία έχει ξεκινήσει'' η Fleur?Δεν υπάρχει λέμε το συγκεκριμένο Thread!
Για ξανακοίτα ΕΔΩ
Τουλάχιστον 300 Posts της Fleur,άλλα τόσα της Ρέας και καμιά 200αριά δικά μου τα σβήσανε!
Η Fleur από 1.100 Posts έπεσε στα 802!Τα ίδια πάνω κάτω και με τα δικά μου αλλά και της Ρέας!
Απαράδεκτοι!!Προτείνω την αποχώρηση μας από το Forum.

----------


## Κύκνος

Εγώ πάντως θα μείνω γιατί ως επί το πλείστον με βοηθάει και πάλι καλά που υπάρχει ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα...

----------


## Stavros

> Εγώ πάντως θα μείνω γιατί ως επί το πλείστον με βοηθάει και πάλι καλά που υπάρχει ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα...


Ναι γιατί δεν σου έχουν διαγράψει τα Posts χωρίς λόγο!
Εδώ σε μένα πέφτουν διαγραφές Posts αναίτιες!
Μου σβήσανε 200 Posts χωρίς να μου πουν γιατί!Ούτε καν παρατήρηση δεν μου ήρθε!Το διανοείστε?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι γιατί δεν σου έχουν διαγράψει τα Posts χωρίς λόγο!
> Εδώ σε μένα πέφτουν διαγραφές Posts αναίτιες!
> Μου σβήσανε 200 Posts χωρίς να μου πουν γιατί!Ούτε καν παρατήρηση δεν μου ήρθε!Το διανοείστε?


Κοίτα και πάλι θα παραπονιόμουν σίγουρα αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο! Απλά δεν θα αποχωρούσα γιατί θα δυσκόλευε κατά πολύ η καθημερινότητα μου...

----------


## Stavros

> Κοίτα και πάλι θα παραπονιόμουν σίγουρα αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο! Απλά δεν θα αποχωρούσα γιατί θα δυσκόλευε κατά πολύ η καθημερινότητα μου...


Ναι καταλαβαίνω τι λες..Στην περίπτωση σου θέλεις παρεούλα και σου είναι χρήσιμο...
Αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλου πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια...Δεν μιλάω για μόνιμη αποχώρηση από παντού...

Πχ:Όταν ο γκόμενος σου σε βρίζει και σε διώξει από κοντά του,ΔΕΝ μπορείς να γυρίσεις πίσω πάλι..Θα είναι λάθος...
Μπορεί όμως να βρεις κάποιον άλλο που να σε αγαπάει...Αν με καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οχι σταυρο ..ειναι και ζητημα ευθιξιας πλεον...δεν θα περασει ο φασισμος!!!.. δεν θα αποχωρησω με την ουρα στα σκελια και ακομα και αν με διωξουν απο εδω το θεμα θα συνεχιστει σε αλλα επίπεδα εξω απο εδω! χτες φιμωσαν μερος της συζητησης και σημερα εκοψαν ολο το θρεντ? γιατι? επειδη διαμαρτυρηθηκαμε? .
εξαλλου μπορει να εγινε καποιο λάθος τεχνικης φυσεως και να επανελθει το θεμα! αν εγινε ηθελημενα το φορουμ καταντα πλεον ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟ για ανθρωπους με ψυχικες διαταραχες

----------


## elis

αφου σβηνετε ποστ σβηστε και κανενα δικο μου μη σβηνετε ολο των αλλωνων
θελω κι εγω να σβηστουν αυτα που ξεφυγα θα μου κανατε μεγαλη χαρη αν σβηνατε μερικα

----------


## elis

> οχι σταυρο ..ειναι και ζητημα ευθιξιας πλεον...δεν θα περασει ο φασισμος!!!.. δεν θα αποχωρησω με την ουρα στα σκελια και ακομα και αν με διωξουν απο εδω το θεμα θα συνεχιστει σε αλλα επίπεδα εξω απο εδω! χτες φιμωσαν μερος της συζητησης και σημερα εκοψαν ολο το θρεντ? γιατι? επειδη διαμαρτυρηθηκαμε? .
> εξαλλου μπορει να εγινε καποιο λάθος τεχνικης φυσεως και να επανελθει το θεμα! αν εγινε ηθελημενα το φορουμ καταντα πλεον ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟ για ανθρωπους με ψυχικες διαταραχες


που ναι το προβλημα παλι ψυχη μου θεσ να το συζητησουμε;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

φλερ πραγματικα λυπάμαι πολυ...δεν περιμενα οτι θα πάρει τετοια εκταση το θεμα ...ξερω ποσο σημαντικο ειναι για σενα αυτο το θρεντ και ελπίζω να επανελθει ...μονο μην ταραζεσαι σε παρακαλω, δεν αξιζει να επιβαρυνεις την ψυχικη σου υγεια για όλο αυτο...σιγουρα θα βρεθει καποια λύση .. υπομονη!

----------


## Stavros

> οχι σταυρο ..ειναι και ζητημα ευθιξιας πλεον...δεν θα περασει ο φασισμος!!!.. δεν θα αποχωρησω με την ουρα στα σκελια και ακομα και αν με διωξουν απο εδω το θεμα θα συνεχιστει σε αλλα επίπεδα εξω απο εδω! χτες φιμωσαν μερος της συζητησης και σημερα εκοψαν ολο το θρεντ? γιατι? επειδη διαμαρτυρηθηκαμε? .
> εξαλλου μπορει να εγινε καποιο λάθος τεχνικης φυσεως και να επανελθει το θεμα! αν εγινε ηθελημενα το φορουμ καταντα πλεον ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟ για ανθρωπους με ψυχικες διαταραχες


Δεν βγάζεις άκρη εύκολα Ρέα...Κρύβονται πίσω από την ανωνυμία..Τους έχω κυνηγήσει κι αλλού..Και πέφτεις σε τοίχο...
Εννοείται και είναι επικίνδυνο.Άτομο με Κατάθλιψη που βλέπει τέτοια πράγματα,μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί φοβερά.
Να σβήσουν το πρώτο σε Views Τhread έτσι απλά?Σε 1 μήνα είχε ξεπεράσει τα 1.000 Posts.
Τυχαίο,δεν νομίζω..Κάποια σούπα χαλάμε μάλλον...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> που ναι το προβλημα παλι ψυχη μου θεσ να το συζητησουμε;


 αυτο κανω ελις μου...το συζηταω... διαβασε και θα καταλάβεις που ειναι το προβλημα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν βγάζεις άκρη εύκολα Ρέα...Κρύβονται πίσω από την ανωνυμία..Τους έχω κυνηγήσει κι αλλού..Και πέφτεις σε τοίχο...
> Εννοείται και είναι επικίνδυνο.Άτομο με Κατάθλιψη που βλέπει τέτοια πράγματα,μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί φοβερά.


http://www.e-psychology.gr/about-e-p....html...δεν υπάρχει καμια ανωνυμια σταυρο μου...

----------


## Stavros

Σφάλμα 404
Η σελίδα δεν βρέθηκε!
Ετσι μου βγάζει Ρέα το Link!





> Αριστοτέλους 3Β, Καλαμαριά Θεσσαλονίκη


Aυτό βρήκα....
Αλλά δεν βγάζεις άκρη,θα σου πουν πως παραβίασες όρους χρήσης και τελείωσε..
Για μένα θα πουν πως ανέβασα Off Topic ταινία..Για την Fleur θα πουν κάτι άλλο...
Δεν αποδεικνύονται αυτά...Δυστυχώς...

----------


## elis

τισ σβησανε το θεμα κι αυτη ζοριστικε γιατι εχει τοσο μεγαλη σημασια αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω μπορεισ να μου εξηγησεισ
να καταλαβω εμενα κι ολα τα μυνηματα μου να μου σβησουνε δε θα επιβαρυνθω ψυχολογικα δεν νομιζω οτι κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο
συζηταω τα προβληματα μου για να ηρεμησω μονο που το λεω μου αρκει δεν εχω και ελπιδεσ οτι θα μου καποιοσ μια λυση
εσεισ γιατι ζοριζεστε τοσο πολυ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

αρχικη-σχετικα με εμας- οι επιστημονικοι συνεργατες του φορουμ..?..το βρηκες?

----------


## Stavros

> αρχικη-σχετικα με εμας- οι επιστημονικοι συνεργατες του φορουμ..?..το βρηκες?


Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τισ σβησανε το θεμα κι αυτη ζοριστικε γιατι εχει τοσο μεγαλη σημασια αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω μπορεισ να μου εξηγησεισ
> να καταλαβω εμενα κι ολα τα μυνηματα μου να μου σβησουνε δε θα επιβαρυνθω ψυχολογικα δεν νομιζω οτι κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο
> συζηταω τα προβληματα μου για να ηρεμησω μονο που το λεω μου αρκει δεν εχω και ελπιδεσ οτι θα μου καποιοσ μια λυση
> εσεισ γιατι ζοριζεστε τοσο πολυ


δεν ειναι τοσο απλό ελις μου. ανοιγουμε ενα θεμα εδω και ανοιγουμε την ψυχουλα μας, ή τελοσπάντων εκφραζόμαστε...εφοσον τηρουμε τους κανονισμους, δεν εχει δικαιωμα κανενας να σε φιμωσει... ειμαι σιγουρη οτι προκειται για καποιο τεχνικο λαθος... δεν μπορει ρε παιδια που ζουμε? στον μεσαιωνα?... 
φαντασου καποιος να ειχε το δικαιωμα επάνω σου να σου λέει ποτε και πως μπορεις να μιλήσεις...αυτο δεν θα ηταν αδικο?? υπάρχουν οι κανονες για να εχεις ορια!

----------


## madiwasp

Fleur σου ζητω συγγνωμη γιατι προφανως εξαιτιας μου διαγραψανε το thread σου...ανεφερα κατι στη Ρεα και επειδη θιχτηκε το δελφινακι εβαλε λιτους και δεμενους να διαγραψουν ολα μου τα μηνυματα και πηρε η μπαλα και το δικο σου το thread.. Και εγω την ειχα βρει εδω με την παρεα σας παιδια και περναω πολυ ομορφα αλλα δε θα μασησω ουτε απο δελφινια ουτε απο κανενος ειδους ψαρακι...γιατι βλεπεις...ειναι πολυ πιο εντιμο να σου λεει μια ξελιγωμενη πως εκανε σεξ με τον γκομενο της φιλης της...καθολου εντιμο ομως να της απαντας με θρασσος και ειλικρινια..απλα λυπαμαι για τη διαγραφη του thread σου και για ακομη μια φορα σου ζητω συγγνωμη και το παιρνω πανω μου αποκλειστικα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


χαχαχαχαχαχα.... να σαι καλα ρε σταυρο μεκανες και γελασα!!!..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Fleur σου ζητω συγγνωμη γιατι προφανως εξαιτιας μου διαγραψανε το thread σου...ανεφερα κατι στη Ρεα και επειδη θιχτηκε το δελφινακι εβαλε λιτους και δεμενους να διαγραψουν ολα μου τα μηνυματα και πηρε η μπαλα και το δικο σου το thread.. Και εγω την ειχα βρει εδω με την παρεα σας παιδια και περναω πολυ ομορφα αλλα δε θα μασησω ουτε απο δελφινια ουτε απο κανενος ειδους ψαρακι...γιατι βλεπεις...ειναι πολυ πιο εντιμο να σου λεει μια ξελιγωμενη πως εκανε σεξ με τον γκομενο της φιλης της...καθολου εντιμο ομως να της απαντας με θρασσος και ειλικρινια..απλα λυπαμαι για τη διαγραφη του thread σου και για ακομη μια φορα σου ζητω συγγνωμη και το παιρνω πανω μου αποκλειστικα.


ρε μαντη τι λες???... ποια συγμωνη ζητας?? σε τι ακριβως φταις εσυ??παιδια λογικευτητε ειναι παραλογισμος ολο αυτο που συμβαινει!!!

----------


## madiwasp

> ρε μαντη τι λες???... ποια συγμωνη ζητας?? σε τι ακριβως φταις εσυ??παιδια λογικευτητε ειναι παραλογισμος ολο αυτο που συμβαινει!!!


Ρεα κλεισανε με το ετσι θελω το thread της Fleur..επειδη ανεφερα το ονομα της αυτου μεγαλειοτητος!!!! Και επειδη την ''ειρωνευτηκα" εν αγνοια της..δε μετανιωνω γι αυτα που της ειπα...επρεπε να εκφραστω με πληρη ελευθερια αλλα ειπα να διατηρησω ενα υποτυπωδες επιπεδο...αν ηξερα οτι θα σβηνανε τα μηνυματα μου, θα κλειδωνανε το θεμα και θα διαγραφανε και το thread της Fleur θα την εβριζα να το ευχαριστηθω τουλαχιστον..

----------


## Stavros

Ωχ σε λίγο θα αρχίσω να πιστεύω πως μας τρολάρει και η Mandy!
Βρε παιδάκι μου τι λες??Τι φταις εσύ???

Εσύ το μόνο για το οποίο φέρεις ευθύνη είναι πως έχεις Parkinson αλλά δεν πηγαίνεις σε Νευρολόγο!
Για όλα τα άλλα ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρεις!!!


**Ρέα αυτοί στις φωτογραφίες είναι οι συγγραφείς των άρθρων...Το Forum έχει άλλους από πίσω...Ξέρω από το Capital..Αλλά και από άλλα Forums..Έχω φάει Bans και ξέρω!
Άλλοι είναι οι συγγραφείς,άλλοι οι Moderators..
Δεν βγάζουμε άκρη με τίποτα!Μακάρι να βγάλουμε αλλά δεν το πιστεύω!

----------


## madiwasp

> Ωχ σε λίγο θα αρχίσω να πιστεύω πως μας τρολάρει και η Mandy!
> Βρε παιδάκι μου τι λες??Τι φταις εσύ???
> 
> Εσύ το μόνο για το οποίο φέρεις ευθύνη είναι πως έχεις Parkinson αλλά δεν πηγαίνεις σε Νευρολόγο!
> Για όλα τα άλλα ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρεις!!!
> 
> 
> **Ρέα αυτοί στις φωτογραφίες είναι οι συγγραφείς των άρθρων...Το Forum έχει άλλους από πίσω...Ξέρω από το Capital..Άλλοι είναι οι συγγραφείς,άλλοι οι Moderators..
> Δεν βγάζουμε άκρη με τίποτα!Μακάρι να βγάλουμε αλλά δεν το πιστεύω!


Χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Εκτος απο παρκινσον εχω και νευρα με το βρωμοψαρο...δεν κανει να αναφερω το ονομα του θηλαστικου...γιατι θα φαω μπαν.. :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σφάλμα 404
> Η σελίδα δεν βρέθηκε!
> Ετσι μου βγάζει Ρέα το Link!
> 
> 
> 
> Aυτό βρήκα....
> Αλλά δεν βγάζεις άκρη,θα σου πουν πως παραβίασες όρους χρήσης και τελείωσε..
> Για μένα θα πουν πως ανέβασα Off Topic ταινία..Για την Fleur θα πουν κάτι άλλο...
> Δεν αποδεικνύονται αυτά...Δυστυχώς...



οριστε???... τι δεν αποδυκνυεται?? δεν θα σαι καλα!!... εχουν αναστατωσει ψυχικες υγειες ...αυτην την στιγμη..πρεπει ολα τα μελη να πάρουν θεση!...δεν αφορα εμενα εσενα και την φλερ αυτο...αφορα ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ!!! και εμεις πες μας διωχνους και τι? καθαρισαν? θα αφησουμε τα υπολοιπα μελη να υποστουν τα ιδια?? ...ποιος μας διαβεβαιωνει οτι αυτη η αδικια θα ναι η τελευταια...και προσεξε μιλάμε πάντα για ανθρωπους σε ευαισθητη κατασταση... η σιωπή της φλερ δεν μου αρεσει καθολου...αν ολο αυτο την εχει οδηγησει σε υποτροπη δεν θα το αφησω ετσι!!... 
θα περιμενουμε να δουμε ποτε θα εχουμε καποια απαντηση και εναν ΛΟΓΟ που φτασαμε σε αυτο το σημειο!...καταλαβαινω την ταραχη σου ...αλλα προσπαθησε να παραμεινεις ψυχραιμος μεχρι τοτε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Εκτος απο παρκινσον εχω και νευρα με το βρωμοψαρο...δεν κανει να αναφερω το ονομα του θηλαστικου...γιατι θα φαω μπαν..


..ε οκ τωρα δεν φταει το θηλαστικο ... τωρα φταιει η διαχειρηση καθαρα!..ηρεμα εσυ... μην ταραζεσαι!! δεν αξιζει ολο αυτο να γυρισουμε σε υποτροπες...θα λυθει ...ειναι ζητημα χρονου...!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ωχ σε λίγο θα αρχίσω να πιστεύω πως μας τρολάρει και η Mandy!
> Βρε παιδάκι μου τι λες??Τι φταις εσύ???
> 
> Εσύ το μόνο για το οποίο φέρεις ευθύνη είναι πως έχεις Parkinson αλλά δεν πηγαίνεις σε Νευρολόγο!
> Για όλα τα άλλα ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρεις!!!
> 
> 
> **Ρέα αυτοί στις φωτογραφίες είναι οι συγγραφείς των άρθρων...Το Forum έχει άλλους από πίσω...Ξέρω από το Capital..Αλλά και από άλλα Forums..Έχω φάει Bans και ξέρω!
> Άλλοι είναι οι συγγραφείς,άλλοι οι Moderators..
> Δεν βγάζουμε άκρη με τίποτα!Μακάρι να βγάλουμε αλλά δεν το πιστεύω!


ολοι ομως ειναι ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ!!... δεν φυτρωσε το φορουμ ... βγαζεις ακρη ...αρκει να μην χρειαστει να φτασεις σε αυτα τα σημεια

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ τι θα το κανεις το θεμα να επανεμφανιστει να συζητας πια χαπια πανε σε πια χαπια?
μα γι αυτο ειναι αρμοδιος γιατρος να σου απαντησει αρα σκεφτηκες αν εχεις δικιο η οχι πρωτα? μαλον οχι..πες οτι το σφουγγαρισαν με που τα κανει ολα αορατα χαχαχαχ..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

*φλερ οταν μπορεσεις στειλε ενα μυνημα ..ανυσηχω!!!*

----------


## madiwasp

> ..ε οκ τωρα δεν φταει το θηλαστικο ... τωρα φταιει η διαχειρηση καθαρα!..ηρεμα εσυ... μην ταραζεσαι!! δεν αξιζει ολο αυτο να γυρισουμε σε υποτροπες...θα λυθει ...ειναι ζητημα χρονου...!


Το θηλαστικο ομως κατι υποπτο κρυβει...αν δεν ειναι η ιδια διαχειριστρια...

----------


## Stavros

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης -συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

Ξανατόλμα τώρα εσύ να ξανααντιμιλήσεις στο επόμενο Fake Δελφίνι...Ο Φασισμός έχει ήδη επιβληθεί..
Η Δίωξη ούτε καν ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα και ποτέ δεν βρίσκεις το δίκιο σου..
Μόνο αν υπάρχει οικονομική απάτη ασχολείται η Δίωξη ή αν υπάρχουν απειλές κατά της Ζωής.
Σου τα λέω όπως είναι γιατί τα ξέρω...

Τώρα αν είναι λάθος το σβήσιμο του Thread της Fleur,μακάρι...
Αλλά δεν σβήνεται ένα Thread τυχαία...Τόσους μήνες που είμαστε εδώ ποτέ δεν είχε γίνει...
Αλλά ας περιμένουμε μέχρι το βράδυ μήπως και κάποιοι κατάλαβαν την μαλακία τους...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> κ τι θα το κανεις το θεμα να επανεμφανιστει να συζητας πια χαπια πανε σε πια χαπια?
> μα γι αυτο ειναι αρμοδιος γιατρος να σου απαντησει αρα σκεφτηκες αν εχεις δικιο η οχι πρωτα? μαλον οχι..πες οτι το σφουγγαρισαν με που τα κανει ολα αορατα χαχαχαχ..


με αυτην την λογικη αλεξ μου όλο το φορουμ πρεπει να διαγραφει, οχι μονο το θρεντ της φλερ!.. κανεις δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σου αφαιρει τον λόγο με το ετσι θελω!..ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!!! εκει ειναι το θεμα!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το θηλαστικο ομως κατι υποπτο κρυβει...αν δεν ειναι η ιδια διαχειριστρια...


δεν πα να ναι και διαχειρίστρια και ο πάπας ο ιδιος!!..εμας γιατι μας φιμωσανε δεν καταλαβαινω και με ποιο ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να ταραζουν ετσι ανθρωπους και να μην δινουν καμια εξηγηση..!!!

----------


## madiwasp

> δεν πα να ναι και διαχειρίστρια και ο πάπας ο ιδιος!!..εμας γιατι μας φιμωσανε δεν καταλαβαινω και με ποιο ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να ταραζουν ετσι ανθρωπους και να μην δινουν καμια εξηγηση..!!!


Ειναι προφανες Ρεα...γιατι μπορουν!

----------


## elis

εγω πιστευω οτι φταινε τα κουτσομπολια εγω γιατι ειμαι ηρεμοσ γιατι δε ξερω τα κουτσομπολια

----------


## Stavros

> Ειναι προφανες Ρεα...γιατι μπορουν!


*ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!*Ότι θέλουν κάνουν!


To Δελφίνι έχει ανοίξει μέσα σε 3 χρόνια ... 205 Threads!Από κει και πέρα τι να συζητάμε???Φως Φανάρι!
Πήγαινε στο Sxeseis.gr να γελάσεις!Εκεί στα 100 Profiles τα 92 είναι Fake!
Εκεί παίζουν άλλα κόλπα!Pay συνδρομές κι έτσι!
Βρώμα και Δυσωδία παντού!Σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις της Ζωής υπάρχει αλητεία!
Εγώ από το Forum εμπιστεύομαι για Real μόνο όσους/όσες έχω μιλήσει ή έχω τεστάρει επανειλημμένα πως είναι ΟΚ.
Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι δυνητικά Fake!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ειναι προφανες Ρεα...γιατι μπορουν!


οχι δεν μπορουν!! ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ... οχι εκτος αν τους ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ να στο κανουν!!..

----------


## Κύκνος

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω γιατί δεν είμαι καλά και δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση, θέλω να ξαπλώσω για λίγο: κανονίστε όταν ξυπνήσω να μην υπάρχει πια το φόρουμ...εγώ δεν θέλω να πάω αλλού, θέλω να μείνω εδώ που έχω αναπτύξει σχέσεις με κάποια μέλη...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ Ψάχνω για το επόμενο στέκι ήδη...
Είναι προφανές πως μας κοροιδεύουν...
Αλλά αν είναι αν φύγω μόνος μου,δε λέει...

----------


## madiwasp

Παω να φαω μπας και ηρεμησω γιατι τα νευρα μου δεν ειναι και πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## Stavros

> Παω να φαω μπας και ηρεμησω γιατι τα νευρα μου δεν ειναι και πολυ καλα!!!


Έτσι!!!Aπλά αν δεν σου κάνει κόπος γράψε μας κι εμάς τι έφαγες!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι παιδια το καλυτερο που εχουμε να κανουμε ειναι να ηρεμισουμε και να περιμενουμε, εστειλα μειλ και ελπίζω οτι συντομα θα απαντηθει! ολα καλα θα πάνε παιδια, υπομονη και ψυχραιμία!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δεν πα να ναι και διαχειρίστρια και ο πάπας ο ιδιος!!..εμας γιατι μας φιμωσανε δεν καταλαβαινω και με ποιο ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να ταραζουν ετσι ανθρωπους και να μην δινουν καμια εξηγηση..!!!


με το να επιμενεις χωρις να εχεις δικιο ετσι δινεις ποντους σε αυτον που εχει δικιο..
αυτο ηταν θεμα σα να απευθυνεται σε γιατρους που εδω δεν υπαρχουν απορω πως δε το εχετε καταλαβει ακομα...
αν εχεις δικιο δε χρειαζεται να ανυσιχεις για τιποτα στο επομενο γυρο αυτο θα φανει αν δε φανει τωρα η ζωη ενας τροχος ειναι...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

αλεξ δεν εχεις καταλάβει, αν καθε φορα που ανεχεσαι και κατεπίνεις πραγματα σκυβεις το κεφάλι και περιμένεις το δικιο σου απο το συμπαν ...σιγουρα δεν θα ερθει απο πουθενα!..δεν αποκλυω να εχω αδικο σε κατι απο όλα αυτα και να μην το εχω καταλάβει, αλλα περιμενω μια απάντηση εναν διαλογο, κατι... δεν αξιζουμε αυτην την περιφρίνηση, παρα μονο αν την επιλέξουμε..αν το βουλωσω και κατσω στα αυγα μου δεν σεβομαι τον εαυτο μου... βγαζουν νοημα αυτο που λεω?? με καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## Fleur

παιδια, ψυχραιμία. απλα δεν ανεχομαι φασισμούς ειδικα όταν σεβομαι ενα χώρο και τηρω τους κανονες. μαντυ μη λες βλακειες. εχω υπαρξει αντμινιστρειτορ σε 2 φορουμς και παντα επαιζε προειδοποιηση. αλλωστε υπαρχει παντα η δυνατοτητα διαγραφης ποστ και οχι ολοκληρου θεματος.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ χωρις λόγο.
*Περιμένω μια εξηγηση απο τους διαχειριστες* αν υπαρχει η στοιχειωδης σοβαροτητα. και μια που εθίγει το θεμα με το δελφινι πιστευω οτι θα επρεπε να εχει αποκλειστει σαν χρηστρια εδω και καιρο καθως φαινεται οτι ΦΥΣΙΚΑ δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα και εμφανεστατα τρολαρει κοσμο που εχει αναγκη εστω και για επικοινωνια.
Ρεάκι μην ανησυχεις σαυτα ειμαι πολυ χοντροπετση, δεν με αγγιζουν. αλλα απολυτες συμπεριφορες δεν ανεχομαι. εδω ειναι χωρος χαλαρωσης οχι αγχους υποτιθεται.
Σταυρουκο μην συγχίζεσαι. ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ μια απαντηση οπως είπα και αναλογως θα πραξουμε.
αν τελικα θελουν κοριτσακια να μιλανε για τα γκομενικα τους ας ονομασουν αλλιως το φορουμ.
σας φιλω
(δεν σας εγραφα γιατι ειχα πολλη δουλεια σημερα θα τα πουμε και αργοτερα)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> παιδια, ψυχραιμία. απλα δεν ανεχομαι φασισμούς ειδικα όταν σεβομαι ενα χώρο και τηρω τους κανονες. μαντυ μη λες βλακειες. εχω υπαρξει αντμινιστρειτορ σε 2 φορουμς και παντα επαιζε προειδοποιηση. αλλωστε υπαρχει παντα η δυνατοτητα διαγραφης ποστ και οχι ολοκληρου θεματος.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ χωρις λόγο.
> *Περιμένω μια εξηγηση απο τους διαχειριστες* αν υπαρχει η στοιχειωδης σοβαροτητα. και μια που εθίγει το θεμα με το δελφινι πιστευω οτι θα επρεπε να εχει αποκλειστει σαν χρηστρια εδω και καιρο καθως φαινεται οτι ΦΥΣΙΚΑ δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα και εμφανεστατα τρολαρει κοσμο που εχει αναγκη εστω και για επικοινωνια.
> Ρεάκι μην ανησυχεις σαυτα ειμαι πολυ χοντροπετση, δεν με αγγιζουν. αλλα απολυτες συμπεριφορες δεν ανεχομαι. εδω ειναι χωρος χαλαρωσης οχι αγχους υποτιθεται.
> Σταυρουκο μην συγχίζεσαι. ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ μια απαντηση οπως είπα και αναλογως θα πραξουμε.
> αν τελικα θελουν κοριτσακια να μιλανε για τα γκομενικα τους ας ονομασουν αλλιως το φορουμ.
> σας φιλω
> (δεν σας εγραφα γιατι ειχα πολλη δουλεια σημερα θα τα πουμε και αργοτερα)


τωρα το ειδα!!!!!!!! φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ.. . επιτελους!!!!!!... τωρα ηρεμισα!! αστο καλο σημερα...τι μερα μου ξημερωσε!!!

----------


## Stavros

> Το θέμα έχει μεταφερθεί στο private forum των διαχειριστών, προκειμένου να "καθαριστεί".
> Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη αν η μεταφορά του είναι προσωρινή ή αν θα γίνει μόνιμη.


Πληροφορίες αποκλειστικές: Mόλις τώρα με ενημερώνουν πως το Thread είχε απίστευτες βρωμιές που δεν καθαρίζoυν ούτε με...........

----------


## Fleur

από τι να καθαριστεί ρε παιδια....ελεος....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τσ τσ τσ.. τι ανυκουκυρευτου κουριτς...μιχρι και τα θρεντσου πάν για καθαρισμα μαριιιιι!!!!

----------


## Fleur

το ειχα λιγο παραμελησει μαρη ρεααααα. το αφηκα αξεσκονιστο

----------


## Fleur

επισης δεν θα επρεπε να ειδοποιηθω απο τους διαχειριστες ...λεω εγω τωρα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ιιιι μαρη θα σκασ η μαμη απ τη ζουλεια της που δωκες του θρντ σι ξενους για φασινα!!!

----------


## Stavros

Αν μπορούσα να μιλήσω κανονικά τώρα..Αλλά τέλος πάντων...
Θα βρουν και θα πουν για το ....Link της Ταινίας και ότι άλλη τρέλα μπορείτε να φανταστείτε!
Αλλά φυσικά αυτό δεν ισχύει διοτί αν είναι έτσι απλά Banάρεις τον Παραβάτη!Αυτό δεν έγινε όμως!
Αντ'αυτού σβήστηκε ολόκληρο 1 Thread το οποίο ούτε τσακωμούς είχε,ούτε τίποτα!
Αυτό ποιους εξυπηρετεί άραγε?Το Δελφίνι γιατί δεν έχει μπει ούτε λεπτό σήμερα να δει τι έγινε?
Που είναι ο Βάγκνερ,Που είναι ο Πουτσίνι?Που να έχουν πάει όλοι εκείνοι?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ator-(-)/page3

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα... δεν εχω λόγια πια ... το λινκ ειναι η πιο φτηνη δικαιολογια ... και μονο που απουσιαζουν απο ολο αυτο ή πετανε μια απαξιωτικη απαντηση και εξαφανιζονται πάλι δειχνει πολλα!!
υπάρχει καπου ανωτερα απο την διαχειρηση να απευθυνθουμε?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα...που το θυμηθηκες το ασμα???

----------


## Stavros

> απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα... δεν εχω λόγια πια ... το λινκ ειναι η πιο φτηνη δικαιολογια ... και μονο που απουσιαζουν απο ολο αυτο ή πετανε μια απαξιωτικη απαντηση και εξαφανιζονται πάλι δειχνει πολλα!!
> υπάρχει καπου ανωτερα απο την διαχειρηση να απευθυνθουμε?


Μπα...Δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη,είμαι 100% σίγουρος!
Εντωμεταξύ είναι τόσο προβλέψιμοι που από μένα το ... διάβασαν για την ταινία!Δηλαδή πρώτα το έγραψα εγώ και το ανέφεραν και αυτοί μετά ως παράβαση!
Σωρεία λέει παραβάσεων είχε αυτό το Forum!Σιγά μη σκίσετε κανά καλσόν ΑΕΟΝ και ΚακοΜίρλα!!

----------


## Stavros

> χαχαχαχα...που το θυμηθηκες το ασμα???


Χα χα!Απλά το ανέφερα γιατί η απουσία του Δελφινιού λέει πολλά σήμερα...!Ούτε να μπει να δει τι έχει γίνει,απο περιέργεια ρε παιδί μου!
Θα σου πω κάτι να αναγνωρίζεις τα Trolls...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οχι δεν θα μεινει ετσι..τα μελη θα μας υποστηριξουν σε αυτο, δεν ειμαστε μονοι μας σε ολο αυτο...μας αφορα όλους!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χα χα!Απλά το ανέφερα γιατί η απουσία του Δελφινιού λέει πολλά σήμερα...!Ούτε να μπει να δει τι έχει γίνει,απο περιέργεια ρε παιδί μου!
> Θα σου πω κάτι να αναγνωρίζεις τα Trolls...


χαχαχαπάλι σε κοψανε??..ε οχι !!! πολεμος νευρων ειναι αυτος??

----------


## Stavros

> χαχαχαχα...που το θυμηθηκες το ασμα???


Χα χα!Απλά το ανέφερα γιατί η απουσία του Δελφινιού λέει πολλά σήμερα...!Ούτε να μπει να δει τι έχει γίνει,απο περιέργεια ρε παιδί μου!
Θα σου πω κάτι να αναγνωρίζεις τα Trolls/Fake Profiles...
Σπανίως βγαίνουν εκτός εαυτού και ακόμα και το ''θα έρθω να σε δείρω'' το γράφουν εντελώς επίπεδα.Με τα σημεία στίξης να μην ταιριάζουν!
Σαν να μην έχουν έκφραση στο συναίσθημα!Η το συναίσθημα να μην συμβαδίζει με αυτά που λένε!Αυτό το λένε Απρόσφορο Συναίσθημα στην Ψυχιατρική!
Επίσης τείνουν να γράφουν τις μεγαλύτερες μαλακίες αλλά με σοβαροφανή τρόπο!

Πχ:Να σου φτιάξω ένα γρήγορο Τρολάρισμα.

''Kαλησπέρα Ρέα,δεν κατανοώ γιατί θα πρέπει να ντρέπομαι που επιθυμώ την απώλεια ενός νεφρού της μητέρας μου ως αντάλλαγμα για να βρω κοπέλα??
Πως θα σου φαινόταν αν ποτέ σου εσύ δεν είχες αγόρι?Θα σου άρεσε?Ποτέ όμως!Να μην ήξερες τι θα πει αντρικό άγγιγμα!
Προτιμώ λοιπόν να μείνει η μητέρα μου με 1 νεφρό αλλά να νιώσω την αγκαλιά μια γυναίκας στην μίζερη ζωή μου!
Με ένα Νεφρό ζεις μια χαρά,ούτε αιμοκάθαρση χρειάζεσαι!Χωρίς γυναίκα όμως θα καταδικαστείς σε μία μίζερη ζωή με Κατάθλιψη.Αιώνια Κατάθλιψη.
Μπες λοιπόν στην θέση μου και προσπαθησες να με καταλάβεις.Και δεν θέλω μια όποια και όποια γυναίκα.Θέλω όμορφη γυναίκα.Εντάξει?''

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χα χα!Απλά το ανέφερα γιατί η απουσία του Δελφινιού λέει πολλά σήμερα...!Ούτε να μπει να δει τι έχει γίνει,απο περιέργεια ρε παιδί μου!
> Θα σου πω κάτι να αναγνωρίζεις τα Trolls/Fake Profiles...
> Σπανίως βγαίνουν εκτός εαυτού και ακόμα και το ''θα έρθω να σε δείρω'' το γράφουν εντελώς επίπεδα.Με τα σημεία στίξης να μην ταιριάζουν!
> Σαν να μην έχουν έκφραση στο συναίσθημα!Η το συναίσθημα να μην συμβαδίζει με αυτά που λένε!Αυτό το λένε Απρόσφορο Συναίσθημα στην Ψυχιατρική!
> Επίσης τείνουν να γράφουν τις μεγαλύτερες μαλακίες αλλά με σοβαροφανή τρόπο!
> 
> Πχ:Να σου φτιάξω ένα γρήγορο Τρολάρισμα.
> 
> ''Kαλησπέρα Ρέα,δεν κατανοώ γιατί θα πρέπει να ντρέπομαι που επιθυμώ την απώλεια ενός νεφρού της μητέρας μου ως αντάλλαγμα για να βρω κοπέλα??
> ...


πωπω..αυτο ειναι εντελως δελφινι!!.. πως το κανουν?? εγω μπορω? θελω και εγω να μαθω να το κανωωω χαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εντωματαξυ ο μακ, ο ελις που ειναι?? σημερα εχει πεσει η κινηση στο φορουμ...πως θα κανουμε επανασταση ετσι???εεε?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stavros

Eγώ έμπαινα όχι σε Forums...αλλά σε Αθλητικα Sites.Παλιότερα κυρίως..
Έμπαινα με το Nickname ''Αποδιοπομπαίος Τράγος'' και η εικόνα που έβλεπαν τα άλλα μέλη ήταν αυτή:



Ε τι να σου πω..Το τι τους είχα κάνει δε λέγεται...Να έχουν αφρίσει όλοι!
Έμπαινα μετά από ήττες του Παναθηναικού και τους φόρτωνα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

..γιατι??..

----------


## Stavros

> ..γιατι??..


Γιατί είμαι Ολυμπιακός!!!Καζούρα λέγεται στην ποδοσφαιρική διάλεκτο...!
Σου αρέσω στην φωτογραφία παραπάνω?? Μου λείπουν κάτι δόντια αλλά βλέπομαι,δε βλέπομαι???

----------


## madiwasp

> Χα χα!Απλά το ανέφερα γιατί η απουσία του Δελφινιού λέει πολλά σήμερα...!Ούτε να μπει να δει τι έχει γίνει,απο περιέργεια ρε παιδί μου!
> Θα σου πω κάτι να αναγνωρίζεις τα Trolls/Fake Profiles...
> Σπανίως βγαίνουν εκτός εαυτού και ακόμα και το ''θα έρθω να σε δείρω'' το γράφουν εντελώς επίπεδα.Με τα σημεία στίξης να μην ταιριάζουν!
> Σαν να μην έχουν έκφραση στο συναίσθημα!Η το συναίσθημα να μην συμβαδίζει με αυτά που λένε!Αυτό το λένε Απρόσφορο Συναίσθημα στην Ψυχιατρική!
> Επίσης τείνουν να γράφουν τις μεγαλύτερες μαλακίες αλλά με σοβαροφανή τρόπο!
> 
> Πχ:Να σου φτιάξω ένα γρήγορο Τρολάρισμα.
> 
> ''Kαλησπέρα Ρέα,δεν κατανοώ γιατί θα πρέπει να ντρέπομαι που επιθυμώ την απώλεια ενός νεφρού της μητέρας μου ως αντάλλαγμα για να βρω κοπέλα??
> ...


Πεθαινω..ξανα χτυπησε παλι!!!!

----------


## Stavros

Mandy όχι!!Δεν ξαναχτύπησε κάποιο Δελφίνι ή WhyAlwaysMe,απλά εγώ το έφτιαξα για να της δείξω στο περίπου το υφάκι που έχουν αυτά τα Fake Profiles!

----------


## madiwasp

Βρε ξαναχτυπησε σου λεω!!! Για δες...ανοιξε καινουριο θρεντ!!!! Θα το εχεις δει λογικα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οχι μαμη που?

----------


## Constantly curious

Θελω να πιστευω πως το Thread θα ξανα ανεβει αλλα λογικα θα εχουν διαγραψει καποια ποστ.
Ναι Ρεα ξανα ανεβηκε θεμα απο το δελφινι αλλα νομιζω πως η συμμετοχη απλα θα διαιωνισει τον κυκλο.

----------


## Stavros

> Ναι Ρεα ξανα ανεβηκε θεμα απο το δελφινι αλλα νομιζω πως η συμμετοχη απλα θα διαιωνισει τον κυκλο.


Σωστά!
Ρέα το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την δαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης Μην της δίνεις τροφή!Αφού τα είπαμε!Κανένα Post σε θέμα που ανοίγει εκείνη...Κι αν δεν μπορείς,το ξέρεις το κόλπο..Βάλε και αυτήν στην Ignore List σου να κάνει πάρεα στον WhyΑlwaysMe!

----------


## Constantly curious

Παιδες ... πως κυλησε η μερα ? ( Ειχα γιατρους... ) 
Μετεωρη θα με πω. 
Ρεα ααα ... που εισαι ?? Ξυπνησε η σκορπινα μεσα σου.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σταυρο εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να μπεις σε ομαδα με ταινιες ? εγω τοσα χρονια που βλεπω ανα διαστηματα σκεφτομουν εστω να αναλαβω μεταφρασεις, αλλά ολο κανω πισω. Εσενα ποια ειναι η διαθεση σου?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν το βρισκω λογικο να εχουν κοπει τα ποστ, αλλα τελικα βρηκα τον τροπο να επικοινωνω με τους διαχειρηστες...βρηκα το μεσον που σιγουρα δεν ξεφευγει απο την προσοχή τους!!
δεν με ενδιαφερει πια το ποστ ας το κρατησουνε..η ζημεια τους ειναι μικρη, θα φτειαξουμε αλλο... το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης
ηθελα και εγω να ειμαι καλοπροαιρετη απέναντι τους αλλα τελικα δεν εχει καμια σημασια!...το δελφινι μπήκε και συνεχισε να κανει αυτο που κανει..σαν να μην συνεβη τιποτα..απλα γελασα οταν ειδα καποια μελη να ανταποκρινονται σοβαρα σε αυτο μετα απο ολα οσα εχουν συμβει..δεν με νοιαζει πλεον ...αφου θελουν να συνεχιστει ο κυκλος μεσα και εγω ... θα το συνεχισουμε και οπου πάει!!! αλλα τωρα να το κανουμε σωστα...μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλό μας αλλο...ηταν η τελευταια αποδειξη που χρειαζομουν !!... ο σταυρος τελικα ειχε δικιο.. ολα τα αλλα ειναι εκδηκιτηκοτητα και πολεμος νευρων... μας κανατε τα μουτρα κρεας!!!...μην ανυσηχητε για τα βιους απο δω και περα ... θα τα πάρετε μια και καλη μαζεμενα πουλακια μου!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σωστά!
> Ρέα Γάμησε την ...Μην της δίνεις τροφή!Αφού τα είπαμε!Κανένα Post σε θέμα που ανοίγει εκείνη...Κι αν δεν μπορείς,το ξέρεις το κόλπο..Βάλε και αυτήν στην Ignore List σου να κάνει πάρεα στον WhyΑlwaysMe!


χεστηκα για το δελφινι... για την λεπιδα ομως δεν το σηκωνει το πετσι μου ρε παιδια!!..και να μου πουλάνε και υφος απο πάνω... οι ποιοι????? και απο που και ως που???? ..τι νομιζουν οτι ειναι μωρε??? ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Παιδες ... πως κυλησε η μερα ? ( Ειχα γιατρους... ) 
> Μετεωρη θα με πω. 
> Ρεα ααα ... που εισαι ?? Ξυπνησε η σκορπινα μεσα σου.


σισι πως πήγε με τους γιατρους?

----------


## Constantly curious

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης
πφ... τι πακετα τρωμε και δεν το ομολογουμε...

Ρεα ενα εχω να σου πω - ενδεχεται να αλλαξω αγωγη, σε αυτη τη φαση δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο περα απο το να το παλευω... 
Και να ελπιζω να μην εχω υποτροπη ή να μη σαλταρω κοινως.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ηρεμισε και κοιμηθηκε ... μικρο το κακο ...μονο η τρομαρα που πήρα για το κοριτσι!!.. κοντεψα να λιποθυμίσω..μην πω καμια βλακεια και τα κανω χειροτερα ...αλλα ευτυχως ολα καλα τελικα ... 
και ολος ο πονος των δια- χείριστον είναι μην θιξουμε το δελφινι και μην ανεβασουμε λινκ για ταινίες ..αχ αυτο το υφακιιιιι αχ!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τι εγινε ?? ο κυκνος πως ειναι ??  τι λες τωρα ?
> * μπηκα στο θρεντ της. 
> 
> πφ... τι πακετα τρωμε και δεν το ομολογουμε...
> 
> Ρεα ενα εχω να σου πω - ενδεχεται να αλλαξω αγωγη, σε αυτη τη φαση δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο περα απο το να το παλευω... 
> Και να ελπιζω να μην εχω υποτροπη ή να μη σαλταρω κοινως.


γιατι να αλλαξεις αγωγη?

----------


## Constantly curious

Δε ξερω τι να πω, εχω χασει λιγο τη μπαλα... 
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης
Στην αλλη περιπτωση περι " διαχειρισης-θεματων- παραβιασεων- " πιστευω πως δεν ξερω τελικα τι γινεται. Σημασια εχει Ρεα, οτι βρεθηκαμε 4-5 ανθρωποι και συνενοουμαστε, οπως ειπε και ο σταυρος αν χρειαστει κραταμε επικοινωνια και εκτος φορουμ. εεε?
ελα Ρεακι μου  :Frown:

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλο βραδυ σε ολους μας, ονειρα καλα, ευχομαι απο αυριο λιγο καλυτερα για ολους.

----------


## Stavros

Ο Κυκνάκος καλό κορίτσι αλλά θέλει ιατρική παρακολούθηση και Ψυχοθεραπεία.
CC μετραφράσεις ε??Δύσκολο κομμάτι μου φαίνεται!!!
Ρέα όπως βλέπεις το Forum δεν έχει διαχειριστές σοβαρούς,ούτε και παρακολουθείται τακτικά...
Ετοιμάζω ταινία για το Σάββατο.Ποια να ανεβάσω,έχετε καμιά πρόταση?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ο Κυκνάκος καλό κορίτσι αλλά θέλει ιατρική παρακολούθηση και Ψυχοθεραπεία.
> CC μετραφράσεις ε??Δύσκολο κομμάτι μου φαίνεται!!!
> Ρέα όπως βλέπεις το Forum δεν έχει διαχειριστές σοβαρούς,ούτε και παρακολουθείται τακτικά...
> Ετοιμάζω ταινία για το Σάββατο.Ποια να ανεβάσω,έχετε καμιά πρόταση?


οκ δεν το παρακολουθουν τακτικα το φορουμ... τι μου ερχονται με υφος 100καρδιναλίων? να μου πουν τι? σιγα το αξιωμα που θα ψαρωσουμε κιολα δηλαδη!!...οχι ειχες δικιο τελικα για τα προφιλ !!

λοιπον ταινια θελω το σαββατο ... θελω να μην εχει αιμα σταυρο και να μην ειναι σιχαμερη!! θελω κατι 9 με 10 αστερων για το σαββατο σταυρακι.. αν ειμαστε εδω με το καλο μεχρι τοτε  :Wink:

----------


## madiwasp

παιδες μου τι κάνετε? σας αφησα για αρκετή ωρα αλλα έχω εναν γκρινιαρη συζυγο που ανεβασε υψηλότατο πυρετο (37.1) και έπρεπε να τον φροντίσω!!! είχε και καταροή και λίγο βήχα...οπότε καταλαβαίνετε!!! αχ εσεις οι άντρες!!! πνίγεστε σε μια κουταλιά νερο!!!

Ελπίζω ο κύκνος να είναι καλά...
Ρεα μου ο Σταύρος επιβεβαιώνεται για ακόμη μια φορά
Σταυρο επιβεβαιώνεσαι για ακόμη μια φορά! :P

Αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω hashtag με τη Μελέτη...έχει θέμα την παιδεραστία...έχω φρικάρει τελείως!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

απαπααα περαστικα στον αντρουλη σου !!!.. χαλαλι του που σε στερηθηκαμε, τον κόλησες νοσοφοβια !!!
γιατι καθεσαι και βλέπεις για την παιδεραστεια.. πως αντεχεις?

----------


## madiwasp

> απαπααα περαστικα στον αντρουλη σου !!!.. χαλαλι του που σε στερηθηκαμε, τον κόλησες νοσοφοβια !!!
> γιατι καθεσαι και βλέπεις για την παιδεραστεια.. πως αντεχεις?


Σ' ευχαριστώ Ρεάκι μου!!! δεν τον κόλλησα νοσοφοβία!!!! πάντα έτσι ήταν όταν κολλούσε καμια ιωσούλα!!! εγώ πάλι και 40 πυρετό να έχω δε νιώθω!!! αυτά που περνάνε μωρέ?! σιγά! απλα είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία!!!
Βλέπω για την παιδεραστία για να ενημερώνομαι! παιδί περιμένω!!! πρέπει να δω πώς θα το προστατέψω!!! κολιτσίδα θα του γίνω!!! αχαχαχαχαχ!!!

----------


## mnimonio is back

Να ενημερωθει το φορουμ και για το τι ωρα πηγατε τουαλετα παρακαλω.. Να δοθουν επισης πληροφοριες για το χρωμα και την υφη.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Να ενημερωθει το φορουμ και για το τι ωρα πηγατε τουαλετα παρακαλω.. Να δοθουν επισης πληροφοριες για το χρωμα και την υφη.


εσυ τραβα να παρηγορησεις την φιλεναδα σου και ασε τις παρατηρησεις!!..α! και ευχαριστουμε για την υποστηριξη!!..

----------


## mnimonio is back

Εχεις ξεφυγ............

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σ' ευχαριστώ Ρεάκι μου!!! δεν τον κόλλησα νοσοφοβία!!!! πάντα έτσι ήταν όταν κολλούσε καμια ιωσούλα!!! εγώ πάλι και 40 πυρετό να έχω δε νιώθω!!! αυτά που περνάνε μωρέ?! σιγά! απλα είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία!!!
> Βλέπω για την παιδεραστία για να ενημερώνομαι! παιδί περιμένω!!! πρέπει να δω πώς θα το προστατέψω!!! κολιτσίδα θα του γίνω!!! αχαχαχαχαχ!!!


δεν το συζητω..κολλιτσιδα και με τοσκουπόξυλο!! χαχαχαχα... πάντως και εγω ετσι ειμαι με τις ιωσεις μολις αρρωστησω λίγο γινομαι εφιαλτης...(πιο μεγαλος απο οτι ειμαι ηδη χοχοχο )

----------


## madiwasp

> δεν το συζητω..κολλιτσιδα και με τοσκουπόξυλο!! χαχαχαχα... πάντως και εγω ετσι ειμαι με τις ιωσεις μολις αρρωστησω λίγο γινομαι εφιαλτης...(πιο μεγαλος απο οτι ειμαι ηδη χοχοχο )


με το σκουποξυλο και λιγα λες!!! θέλει πολλή προσοχή ρε Ρέα...όλο και διογκώνεται το μέγεθος της ανθρώπινης ανωμαλίας...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η ζωη εχει καπιους κανονες κ δεν ειναι λεμε οτι μας ερθει συνεχεια..
οταν πχ λες κατι εκτος θεματος πρεπει τουλαχιστον να ειναι ευχαριστο στον αλλο..
δε μπορει να επικρατησει η γνωμη σου με το ετσι θελω πουθενα..
οταν εχεις αδικο πρεπει να σκυβεις το κεφαλι κ οταν εχεις δικιο να επιμενεις.
πιστεψε με για να πετυχεις πρεπει να κανεις κ τα δυο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχεις ξεφυγ............


...σοβαρα τωρα??...αλλος με την βαρκα μας!!... τι θες πουλακι μου?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> με το σκουποξυλο και λιγα λες!!! θέλει πολλή προσοχή ρε Ρέα...όλο και διογκώνεται το μέγεθος της ανθρώπινης ανωμαλίας...


διογκωνεται δε λες τιποτα... χαχαχαχα ..αλλα δεν υπάρχει και κανεις να τους μαζεψει ..εκει ειναι η ασυδοσια του θεματος αν θες την γνωμη μου...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> η ζωη εχει καπιους κανονες κ δεν ειναι λεμε οτι μας ερθει συνεχεια..
> οταν πχ λες κατι εκτος θεματος πρεπει τουλαχιστον να ειναι ευχαριστο στον αλλο..
> δε μπορει να επικρατησει η γνωμη σου με το ετσι θελω πουθενα..
> οταν εχεις αδικο πρεπει να σκυβεις το κεφαλι κ οταν εχεις δικιο να επιμενεις.
> πιστεψε με για να πετυχεις πρεπει να κανεις κ τα δυο.


οταν θα εχω αδικο θα σκυψω το κεφαλι αλεξ... μεχρι τοτε θα επιμενω !!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

...αλλα γενικα για τον αρχοντα μην φοβασαι τιποτα!.. αυτον μονο οι γυναικες θα τον κυνηγανε  :Wink:

----------


## Κύκνος

Ρέα, λυπάμαι για την αναστάτωση πραγματικά...αλλά σε παρακαλώ άλλη φορά μη στείλεις μήνυμα στους διαχειριστές

----------


## Macgyver

Ρε παιδια , κατι αλλο θα συμβαινει , δεν διαγραφει ποστ και θρεντ η διαχειρηση ' ετσι ' , αν μπειτε στο προφιλ μου , και δειτε το θρεντ , ' τοχετε παρει χαμπαρι ( εχει μαυρη γραμμη επανω ) τα χωνω κανονικα στην διαχειρηση , η διαχειρηση μου απαντα ( Αεοn ) , το θεμα ξεφευγει , και απλως το μπλοκαραν , δεν το σβησανε . 
Πιστευω θαχετε μια εξηγηση απο τον Aeon . Σε μενα παντα δινει , και σε ολους . Αμα ηταν η διαχειρηση δυσαρεστημενη , θα σας εριχνε ποντους , οπως εκανε σε μενα , μουριξε 6 ποντους ο Aeon , και δικαιως , γιατι απειλησα ευθεως αλλα μελη καποτε , δεν σβησαν ολο το θρεντ . Εχουν γινει σημεια και τερατα παλαια , με σας θασχοληθουν ? δεν λετε και τιποτα κατακριτεο .

----------


## Κύκνος

> παιδες μου τι κάνετε? σας αφησα για αρκετή ωρα αλλα έχω εναν γκρινιαρη συζυγο που ανεβασε υψηλότατο πυρετο (37.1) και έπρεπε να τον φροντίσω!!! είχε και καταροή και λίγο βήχα...οπότε καταλαβαίνετε!!! αχ εσεις οι άντρες!!! πνίγεστε σε μια κουταλιά νερο!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω ο κύκνος να είναι καλά...
> Ρεα μου ο Σταύρος επιβεβαιώνεται για ακόμη μια φορά
> Σταυρο επιβεβαιώνεσαι για ακόμη μια φορά! :P
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω hashtag με τη Μελέτη...έχει θέμα την παιδεραστία...έχω φρικάρει τελείως!!!


Καλημέρα Μάντυ και στους υπόλοιπους!

Τουλάχιστον σωματικά καλά είμαι...εσείς;

----------


## madiwasp

> Καλημέρα Μάντυ και στους υπόλοιπους!
> 
> Τουλάχιστον σωματικά καλά είμαι...εσείς;


Καλημερα κυκνακι!!! Καλα ειμαστε κι εμεις! Ψυχολογικα πως εισαι?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημερα κυκνακι!!! Καλα ειμαστε κι εμεις! Ψυχολογικα πως εισαι?


Όχι και τόσο καλά...νιώθω θλιμμένη και θέλω να ξανακοιμηθώ για να σταματήσει αυτό...μόλις πήρα τα χάπια μου και θα περιμένω λίγο να με πιάσουν όσο αντέξω τουλάχιστον...

----------


## madiwasp

> Όχι και τόσο καλά...νιώθω θλιμμένη και θέλω να ξανακοιμηθώ για να σταματήσει αυτό...μόλις πήρα τα χάπια μου και θα περιμένω λίγο να με πιάσουν όσο αντέξω τουλάχιστον...


Αντε βρε που θα κοιμηθεις!!! Οχι δε θα κοιμηθεις! Θα κατσεις να μιλησουμε και να πιουμε καφε!!! Φτιαξε γρηγορα καφε! Σε περιμενω!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα, λυπάμαι για την αναστάτωση πραγματικά...το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρε παιδια , κατι αλλο θα συμβαινει , δεν διαγραφει ποστ και θρεντ η διαχειρηση ' ετσι ' , αν μπειτε στο προφιλ μου , και δειτε το θρεντ , ' τοχετε παρει χαμπαρι ( εχει μαυρη γραμμη επανω ) τα χωνω κανονικα στην διαχειρηση , η διαχειρηση μου απαντα ( Αεοn ) , το θεμα ξεφευγει , και απλως το μπλοκαραν , δεν το σβησανε . 
> Πιστευω θαχετε μια εξηγηση απο τον Aeon . Σε μενα παντα δινει , και σε ολους . Αμα ηταν η διαχειρηση δυσαρεστημενη , θα σας εριχνε ποντους , οπως εκανε σε μενα , μουριξε 6 ποντους ο Aeon , και δικαιως , γιατι απειλησα ευθεως αλλα μελη καποτε , δεν σβησαν ολο το θρεντ . Εχουν γινει σημεια και τερατα παλαια , με σας θασχοληθουν ? δεν λετε και τιποτα κατακριτεο .


μακ καλημερα, αν δεν δωσουν τελικα καμια εξηγηση... τι συμπέρασμα βγαζεις σαν πιο παλιος?

----------


## Stavros

Η Διαχείριση έσβησε το Τhread Μακ,xωρίς κανένα ουσιαστικό λόγο.Κι εγώ δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω,αλλά έγινε.
Σχετικά με κάτι άλλους τώρα:Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει το Thread να μην γράφει.Εμείς εδώ θα λέμε τι ώρα θα κατουράμε,τι ώρα θα κοιμόμαστε και τι ώρα θα βλέπουμε Μελέτη αλλά και το τι θέμα έχει η Μελέτη.
Θα ανεβάζουμε και καμία ταινία και γενικώς θα τα κάνουμε ******* όλα.
Σου όσους δεν αρέσει,στα @@@@@@ μας!


**Ρέα κάτι θα βρω για το Σάββατο!!!Αλλά δεν έχω ψυχολογία καθόλου αυτές τις ημέρες...Έχω μια άρνηση να κάνω πράγματα...Πιστεύω θα μου περάσει...
Είμαι επηρεασμένος και από το περιστατικό προφανώς με την Γύφτισσα αλλά και με το σβήσιμο του Τhread.(Λιγότερο)

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνακι μου καλημέρα, την "αλλη φορά"που θα γίνει κατι τέτοιο, θα πάρω εγώ η ίδια την αστυνομια,την αεροπορία, το πεζικο και το ναυτικο αν περναει θαλασσα μπροστα απο το σπίτι σου !!!... και θα σκασω εκει με τα στρατα καβαλα σενα τανκς ... !!! σαγαπώ σεκτιμω και στο ξεκαθαριζω για να μην μου κακιοσεις μετα! ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ουτε στην σκεψη οτι θα το ξαναζησω αυτο!!... εννοειτε οτι καθε φορα θα ενημερωνω τα δια-χείρηστα, και σε περιπτωση που πάθεις κατι, θα πάω στα κεντρικά και θα μοιραζω φαπες ολούθε!


Τότε δεν θα ξαναπώ τίποτα αν με πιάσει ξανά η τάση...εγώ δεν μπαίνω σε κλινική ζωντανή, μόνο σε σακούλα θα με πάνε!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Η Διαχείριση έσβησε το Τhread Μακ,xωρίς κανένα ουσιαστικό λόγο.Κι εγώ δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω,αλλά έγινε.
> Σχετικά με κάτι άλλους τώρα:Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει το Thread να μην γράφει.Εμείς εδώ θα λέμε τι ώρα θα κατουράμε,τι ώρα θα κοιμόμαστε και τι ώρα θα βλέπουμε Μελέτη αλλά και το τι θέμα έχει η Μελέτη.
> Θα ανεβάζουμε και καμία ταινία και γενικώς θα τα κάνουμε ******* όλα.
> Σου όσους δεν αρέσει,στα @@@@@@ μας!
> 
> 
> **Ρέα κάτι θα βρω για το Σάββατο!!!Αλλά δεν έχω ψυχολογία καθόλου αυτές τις ημέρες...Έχω μια άρνηση να κάνω πράγματα...Πιστεύω θα μου περάσει...
> Είμαι επηρεασμένος και από το περιστατικό προφανώς με την Γύφτισσα αλλά και με το σβήσιμο του Τhread.(Λιγότερο)


χαχαχχα...ποιος πάλι το ειπε αυτο το εξυπνο? δεν το ειδα !!! αχ πες μου θα σκασωωω!!

----------


## Stavros

Ρεά αναφέρομαι στα μηνύματα από Mnimonio και Αλέξανδρο που ειρωνεύονταν χθες εσένα και την Mandy...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## madiwasp

Σταυρο εγω ηθελα να πω με καθε λεπτομερεια στο μνημονιο για τις φορες που πηγα τουαλετα αλλα δε με αφησε η Ρεα...αυτη φταιει!! Θα εμπλουτιζα τοσο πολυ τις γνωσεις του μνημονιου...μιας και το ονομα του μονο μου προκαλει μια διαθεση για τουαλετα..

----------


## Stavros

> Σταυρο εγω ηθελα να πω με καθε λεπτομερεια στο μνημονιο για τις φορες που πηγα τουαλετα αλλα δε με αφησε η Ρεα...αυτη φταιει!! Θα εμπλουτιζα τοσο πολυ τις γνωσεις του μνημονιου...μιας και το ονομα του μονο μου προκαλει μια διαθεση για τουαλετα..


Μακάρι να εμφανισθεί,έχω κι εγώ κάτι φοβερές λεπτομέρειες να του πω!!

----------


## Stavros

> αυτο το φορουμ τ βλέπεις δεν ειναι για να μενεις για πολυ, στο τελος μονο το δελφινι θα μεινει και εσυ να την παρηγορεις που δεν εχει αντρα...ολοι οι αλλοι θα φυγουμε..λοιπον αποφασισε.. ή θα γινεις καλα και θα βγαινουμε παρεακι γκομενοτσαρκες ή θα μεινεις με την λεπιδα και το δελφινι εδω μεσα...


Ακριβώς.Ο σκοπός μας είναι να κάνουμε και παρέα έξω.Και κάποια στιγμή να απεξαρτηθούμε από το Forum...Εγώ από την πρώτη στιγμή το δήλωσα πως ψάχνω καλά παιδιά και καλούς φίλους για παρέα.
Καλή και η διαδικτυακή παρέα δε λέω,αλλά σαν την προσωπική επαφή δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.
Κυκνάκι καλά σου λέει η Ρέα.Τόσο καιρό μιλάτε,μπορείτε να κάνετε και παρέα κανονική.Αν προσπαθήσεις μπορείς.Τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο.

----------


## madiwasp

Μονο εγω ειμαι η ψωριαρααααα!!!!  :Frown:  που ειμαι στο κωλονησο!!!! Πως θα κανω εγω παρεα μαζι σας??? Μου λετε???

----------


## Stavros

> Μονο εγω ειμαι η ψωριαρααααα!!!!  που ειμαι στο κωλονησο!!!! Πως θα κανω εγω παρεα μαζι σας??? Μου λετε???


Χίο η Mandy...Ρε γαμώτο τι ατυχία...Αθήνα δεν έρχεσαι ούτε 1 φορά τον χρόνο να υποθέσω,σωστά???

----------


## Remedy

παιδια, εσεις που θελετε να κανετε παρεα και να γνωριστειτε απο κοντα, εχετε ολοι αρκετα μηνυματα και μπορειτε να συνεννοηθειτε πριβε για θεματα που δεν αφορουν το φορουμ, οπως ιδωτικες συναντησεις.
βλεπω ατελειωτα μηνυματα να μιλανε για τρολαρισματα, αλλα κι αυτο τρολαρισμα ειναι.
χαλαρωστε λιγο.
οσο για τα θεματα που συζητηθηκαν σε αυτο και σε αλλα θρεντς, νομιζω οτι το τραβατε πολυ.

----------


## madiwasp

Ερχομαι!! Εννοειται ερχομαι...απλα περναω απο Πειραια για να φτασω Κατω Πατησια να παρω το κτελ για να παω Καρδιτσα!!!! Δηλαδη..δε εχω που να μεινω στην Αθηνα! Αν σας γνωριζα πριν 2 χρονακια που σπουδαζα Αθηνα θα ειχαμε τρελαθει στους καφεδες!!!

----------


## Stavros

> παιδια, εσεις που θελετε να κανετε παρεα και να γνωριστειτε απο κοντα, εχετε ολοι αρκετα μηνυματα και μπορειτε να συνεννοηθειτε πριβε για θεματα που δεν αφορουν το φορουμ, οπως ιδωτικες συναντησεις.
> βλεπω ατελειωτα μηνυματα να μιλανε για τρολαρισματα, αλλα κι αυτο τρολαρισμα ειναι.
> χαλαρωστε λιγο.οσο για τα θεματα που συζητηθηκαν σε αυτο και σε αλλα θρεντς, νομιζω οτι το τραβατε πολυ.


Εσύ που έγινες ξαφνικά κατήγορος και προσπαθείς να εξισώσεις τα Trolls με εμάς,που ήσουν χθες όταν αυθαίρετα,εντελώς αυθαίρετα,ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΑΝ ένα ολόκληρο Thread??? Αναίτια!
Σε πείραξαν οι συζητήσεις για καφεδάκι και δεν σε πείραξε η εξαφάνιση ένος ολόκληρου Thread?Eπιλεκτική ευαισθησία έχεις?
Αν δεν σου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφουμε,Ignore List,και μη μας ξαναδιαβάζεις!!

----------


## Macgyver

> μακ καλημερα, αν δεν δωσουν τελικα καμια εξηγηση... τι συμπέρασμα βγαζεις σαν πιο παλιος?


Καποιο λαθος εχει γινει , απο εξωγενεις συνθηκες , διοτι αμα ζουσατε το φορουμ την εποχη που τοζησα εγω , οι απειλες , οι υβρεις και οι καυγαδες , διναν και παιρναν , χωρις συνεπειες , γιαυτο και ανοιξα το θρεντ , ' τοχετε παει χαμπαρι ' , εχει μαυρη γραμμη επανω του , διοτι μπλοκαριστηκε , αλλα το φορουμ μου εχει δωσει την εντυπωση οτι εχει αφεθει στην τυχη του , εχουν αποχωρησει το 80% των μελων , μονο ο Aeon εχει μεινει ως μοντερειτορ . Τον Κηπ , δεν τον βλεπω πια .

----------


## Macgyver

> Εσύ που έγινες ξαφνικά κατήγορος και προσπαθείς να εξισώσεις τα Trolls με εμάς,που ήσουν χθες όταν αυθαίρετα,εντελώς αυθαίρετα,ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΑΝ ένα ολόκληρο Thread??? Αναίτια!
> Σε πείραξαν οι συζητήσεις για καφεδάκι και δεν σε πείραξε η εξαφάνιση ένος ολόκληρου Thread?Eπιλεκτική ευαισθησία έχεις?
> Αν δεν σου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφουμε,Ignore List,και μη μας ξαναδιαβάζεις!!


Δεν εννοει αυτο η ρεμ , εννοει οτι εχετε πιασει ιδιωτικη κουβεντουλα τυπου κους κους , οχι οτι ειναι κακο , αλλα δεν ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος υπαρξης του φορουμ . Πως θα επανελθει το φορουμ στο προτερο επιπεδο του , δεν το γνωριζω . Ουτε ξερω αν γινεται . Ισως παει για κλεισιμο .

----------


## madiwasp

> παιδια, εσεις που θελετε να κανετε παρεα και να γνωριστειτε απο κοντα, εχετε ολοι αρκετα μηνυματα και μπορειτε να συνεννοηθειτε πριβε για θεματα που δεν αφορουν το φορουμ, οπως ιδωτικες συναντησεις.
> βλεπω ατελειωτα μηνυματα να μιλανε για τρολαρισματα, αλλα κι αυτο τρολαρισμα ειναι.
> χαλαρωστε λιγο.
> οσο για τα θεματα που συζητηθηκαν σε αυτο και σε αλλα θρεντς, νομιζω οτι το τραβατε πολυ.


Που ακριβως ειναι το τρολλαρισμα? Στο οτι στελνουμε μερικα μηνυματα που ουτε ενοχλουν ουτε προσβαλλουν κανεναν και απλα αναφερουμε την επιθυμια μας να τα πουμε και απο κοντα καποια στιγμη? Δε βλεπω το λογο να ενοχλεισαι ετσι στο ξαφνικο!

----------


## Stavros

Mak τώρα μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις!Έσβησαν το Thread Αναίτια!Τέλος!Μου έσβησαν 200 μηνύματα,αλλά τόσα στη Ρέα,Mandy,Fleur!Αναίτια!
Η Remedy χθες δεν πήρε καθόλου θέση για όλα αυτά που γίνανε!Και έρχεται τώρα και με εξισώνει εμένα με τα Trolls/Fake Profiles?
Ρε πάτε με τα καλά σας?Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε?Κοινή λογική υπάρχει?

----------


## madiwasp

Μαλλον πρεπει ολοι εδω να κλαιγομαστε απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ και να σερνομαστε στα πατωματα εστω και αν για ενα χρονικο διαστημα αισθανομαστε καλα, για να μη γινομαστε τρολλς!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Mak τώρα μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις!Έσβησαν το Thread Αναίτια!Τέλος!Μου έσβησαν 200 μηνύματα,αλλά τόσα στη Ρέα,Mandy,Fleur!Αναίτια!





> Η Remedy χθες δεν πήρε καθόλου θέση για όλα αυτά που γίνανε!Και έρχεται τώρα και με εξισώνει εμένα με τα Trolls/Fake Profiles?
> Ρε πάτε με τα καλά σας?Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε?Κοινή λογική υπάρχει?




σημερα τα ειδα. 
μην επιμενεις να παρω θεση, δεν θα σου αρεσει η θεση μου..

----------


## Stavros

> σημερα τα ειδα. 
> μην επειμενεις να παρω θεση, δεν θα σου αρεσει η θεση μου..


Ξέρεις που την γράφω την θέση σου?

----------


## Fleur

νομιζω οτι ο σκοπος του φορουμ, η μαλλον ΝΟΜΙΖΑ είναι να κανει ανθρωπους που εχουν ψυχολογικά προβληματα να αισθανονται καλυτερα. και αυτο σημαινει ναι να λενε και ασχετα θεματα, οχι πως θα κοψουν τις φλεβες τους ή πως θα καταπινουν χαπια ή αν εκαναν καλα που πηγαν με τον γκομενο της φιλης τους.
αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος. και αν καποιος δεν θελει να μας μιλαει η να μας βλεπει υπαρχει παντα και το ignore.

----------


## Remedy

> Που ακριβως ειναι το τρολλαρισμα? Στο οτι στελνουμε μερικα μηνυματα που ουτε ενοχλουν ουτε προσβαλλουν κανεναν και απλα αναφερουμε την επιθυμια μας να τα πουμε και απο κοντα καποια στιγμη? Δε βλεπω το λογο να ενοχλεισαι ετσι στο ξαφνικο!


εχετε κανει τεραστια φασαρια μεσα σε πολλα θεματα , με πολυ θορυβωδη και αγενη τροπο, χωρις να εχετε δικιο.
αφου με ρωτας, στο λεω...
επιπλεον, αντι να μιλατε για θεματα- φορουμ, προσπαθειτε να κανετε ολο το φορουμ ενα τεραστιο τσατ για τις δυσαρεσκειες σας αυτες και για την συναντηση που θελετε να κανετε.
κοψτε κατι.
η την φασαρια η το τσατ.
ολα μαζι ειναι υπερβολικα.
γνωμη μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Ξέρεις που την γράφω την θέση σου?


τοτε να μην παραπονιεσαι που δεν την ειπα.

----------


## Fleur

ή να "ενοχλουμε" κομπλεξικους που δεν θελουν κανείς να αισθάνεται καλά.

----------


## Stavros

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης -συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

----------


## madiwasp

> εχετε κανει τεραστια φασαρια μεσα σε πολλα θεματα , με πολυ θορυβωδη και αγενη τροπο, χωρις να εχετε δικιο.
> αφου με ρωτας, στο λεω...
> επιπλεον, αντι να μιλατε για θεματα- φορουμ, προσπαθειτε να κανετε ολο το φορουμ ενα τεραστιο τσατ για τις δυσαρεσκειες σας αυτες και για την συναντηση που θελετε να κανετε.
> κοψτε κατι.
> η την φασαρια η το τσατ.
> ολα μαζι ειναι υπερβολικα.
> γνωμη μου.


Που ακριβως καναμε φασαρια? Στο thread του δελφινιου μηπως? Που κι εσυ συμφωνουσες μαζι μας...? Δε θυμαμαι να εχω ενοχλησει ουτε εγω ουτε ο Σταυρος ουτε η Φλερ ουτε κανενας αλλος καποιον χρηστη ουτε καναμε καμια φασαρια...μορφωμενοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε..μπαινουμε εδω για να φτιαξει η διαθεση μας...ηρθες απο το πουθενα να μας πεις τι?

----------


## Stavros

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Κύκνος

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης


Είναι στιγμές που δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω...κι εμένα μια χαρά μου κάνει το φόρουμ, είμαι εδώ χρόνια κι έχω ωφεληθεί...με το δελφίνι σιγά μην ασχοληθώ...
Όσο για γκομενότσαρκες δεν βγαίνω, δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους άντρες! Κι ούτε μου αρέσουν οι εκβιασμοί κι οι εκφοβισμοί...και φυσικά δεν έχουν καλό αποτέλεσμα στην ψυχολογία μου...
Και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να πω τίποτα ξανά για το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης μη σας ενοχλώ κιόλας γιατί κατά την άποψη σας από ότι φαίνεται δεν ταιριάζουν σε φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης...εγώ πάω να πάρω τα χάπια μου και ξανακοιμηθώ, συνεχίστε τη συζήτηση ανενόχλητοι!

----------


## Remedy

> Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


θιξατε διαφορα θεματα ταυτοχρονα.
το ενα ηταν το θεμα της φλερ, το αλλο το θεμα της δελφινης.
για το θεμα της φλερ δεν χω να πω πολλα γιατι δεν ειχα μπει ποτε.
ο τιτλος με παρεπεμπε σε φαρμακολογια και αφενος δεν εχω ιδεα, αφετερου δεν ξερω για τις παθησεις που συζηταει η κοπελα.
πιθανολογω ομως οτι ισως αναφερονταν εκει λεπτομερειες που παραπεμπουν σε συνταγογραφηση η σε προτροπες για ληψη η μη ληψη αγωγης, που οπως ξερεις απαγορευονται ΟΛΑ..
αυτο καθαρα υποθετικα. δεν διαβασα τπτ απολυτως.

για το θεμα της δελφινης εχω να σου πω οτι ΕΣΥ προσωπικα, εισαι εντελως φαουλ σε οσα ειπες και απορω πως σε κοιτανε ακομα.
συκοφαντεις της διαχειριση οτι χρησιμοποιει μελη ( η μελος) και τα χρηματιζει(!!!!) για να μαζευει διαφημιση..
αυτο ειναι μηνυσιμο, πρεπει να ξερεις.

ως προς την ουσια, κι εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι τρολ το δελφινι, αλλα κινειται αυτονομα, χωρις καμια σχεση με την διαχειριση. 
ο λογος που τρολαρει ομως, δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ανία, η καποια παθηση, γιαυτο και δεν χτυπιεμαι.
αυτο που ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΩ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ειναι το να εχει καποια σχεση με την διαχειριση το τρολαρισμα αυτο.
θεωρω οτι η διαχειριση στα πλαισια της ανοχης που δειχνει για πολλους και την προσπαθεια για ελευθερη εκφραση, επιτρεπει στο δελφινι να κανιβαλιζει ετσι τον χωρο.

αν θελετε την αποψη μου, καλα κανουν και την αφηνουν να μιλαει οσο θελει για τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τα ιδια, πρεπει ομως να της απαγορευτει να ανοιγει νεα θεματα.
καθε προβληματισμος απο τους 3 (γαμος, διαιτα, πηδηχτηκα με τον γκομενο της φιλης) να εξελισσεται ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ, κι οποιος θελει ας απανταει. 
δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικη η συμμετοχη.
το να ανοιγει ομως καθε μερα 5 θρεντ για τα ιδια, πραγματικα παρεμβαινει την ηρεμια ολων των αλλων, οπως και ολων των αλλων τρολ. . ελεος..

----------


## Stavros

Γιατι δεν κανονίζετε με την Ρέα,την Fleur να πάτε για ένα καφέ Κυκνάκι?
Κακό είναι?Για να γνωριστείτε!
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γιατι δεν κανονίζετε με την Ρέα,την Fleur να πάτε για ένα καφέ Κυκνάκι?
> Κακό είναι?Για να γνωριστείτε!
> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης


Μπράβο, ευχαριστώ πολύ που με απειλείτε και τα βάλατε όλοι μαζί μου! Λοιπόν, εγώ φεύγω από το φόρουμ, δεν θα ξαναγράψω ποτέ, μπορείτε να μείνετε ήσυχοι κι ελπίζω να χαίρεστε μ' αυτό που καταφέρατε! Άντε γεια!

----------


## Stavros

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

σταυρε δεν εχω αλλο χρονο για σενα.
οποιος εχει λιγο μυαλο στο κεφαλι του, αντιλαμβανεται. καλο απογευμα.

----------


## Stavros

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## madiwasp

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Stavros

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν μπορουσα να μπω και εχασα το γιουρούσι!
σταυρο και μαμη χαλαρωστε ...τα ατομακια πολυ απλα δεν μπορουν να καταλάβουν!... χθες μιλησα με το μνημονιο μετα απο όλα αυτα και παραδέχτηκε η κοπέλα οτι δεν εχει ασχοληθει με το θεμα και δεν εχει καταλάβει τι γινετε...απο εκει και πέρα δικαιωματης και δικαιωμα του καθενος να πιστευει οτι γουσταρει. 

τωρα ρεμεντυ σεκτιμω και το ξερεις. οσο καιρο ειμαι εδω, δεν εχεις ανοιξει θρεντ, αρα δεν ξερεις ή δεν θυμασαι...πως η στηριξη δεν ειναι μονο να μιλας συνεχεια για το προβλημα, στηριξη ειναι και μια θερικη διαθεση, στηριξη ειναι και ενα καλαμπουρι, στηριξη ειναι και το να εισαι εκει και αυτο συμβαινει στα περισσοτερα θρντς και αυτο το θελουν ΟΛΑ τα μελη οχι μόνο εμείς! το καλο παρεακι ωφελει και εμενα και πολλα αλλα μέλη και μας αρεσει...οχι μονο δεν ειναι τρολάρισμα , αλλα είναι και η πιο ουσιαστική μορφη υποστήριξης γιατι εχει πραγματικα αποτελέσματα στην εξω απο εδω ζωη μας αυτο. εσυ δεν το χρειαζεσαι αλλα υπάρχουν ανθρωποι που το χρειαζόμαστε και ειμαστε οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα. 
αν ριξεις μια ματια στα θρεντς των μελλων θα το δεις αυτο.

οσον αφορα για τον θορυβο που προκαλεσαμε...κυρίως εγω, η πιο φωνακλου της παρέας ...εχω φαει παρατηρησεις μπολικες και δεν το εχω κανει ποτε θεμα, εχω κανει 3 θεματα οσο ειμαι εδω για το φορουμ, το ενα για τον φυλλετικο ρατσισμο της γυναικας οταν συναντησα αυτες τις πρωτογονες συνθηκες εδω μεσα , το αλλο οταν μου επιτεθηκε λεκτικα ενα μελος και δεν ηταν εκει κανεναν διαχειρηστης να τον μαζεψει και τωρα..
ειμαι εδω γιατι περα απο τα ΣΚΑΤΑ και ΑΠΟΣΚΑΤΑ που συναντω εδω μέσα , βρισκω και φιλους και ανθρωπους που μπορω να συζητησω και να περασω ομορφα..ΟΣΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ μπαινουν στον δρομο μου και με εμποδιζουν να απολαυσω αυτο... δεν θα το βουλωνω ουτε θα το ανεχομαι...και σοποιον αρεσει!!!

το περίμενα οτι απο εσενα δεν προκειται να ειχα καμια υποστηριξη... εχεις δειξει απο καιρο τωρα εναν αξιοπερίεργο οπαδισμο υπερ των διαχειρηστων 
για μενα ειναι και εκεινα ανθρωπάκια που κανουν μια απλη δουλίτσα, τοσο απλη ομως, που δυστηχως δεν μπορουν να την κανουν καλα. το υφος και η δηθενια τους είναι υπερμετρη...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ πως να επικοινωνησουν με τα μελη χωρις να τα φορτιζουν...οποτε καλυτερα που απουσιαζουν και κανουν τουρισμο εδω μεσα γιατι ειναι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ... οταν δεν ειναι αγενεις και μικροπρεπεις και εκδικητικοι ... 
μετα απο όλα αυτα που εγιναν χθες ...συναντησα εδω μια κοπέλα με λεπιδα στο χερι και τους εστειλα 3-4 μυν να με βοηθησουν να μου πουν τι να κανω γιατι οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν μουχει ξανατυχει τετοιο πραγμα...τα ξεχασα ολα ...και την βλαχοαπαξιωτικη τους συμπεριφορα και όλα ...για μενα το μονο που με ενδιεφερε ήταν η κοπέλα να μην πάθει κατι... και ξερεις τι εκαναν??? Τ Ι Π Ο Τ Α!!! ...ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ να με καθυσηχασουν εστω...
δεν γινετε ομως για το δελφινι να τρεχουν να φιμωνουν και να τσεκουρωνουν και για την λεπιδα να μου το παιζουν τουρίστες??? και απο πανω να μου το παιζουν και ιστορια "ουφ ανοητα μελακια μας κουραζεται που δεν καταλαβενεται τα αυτονόητα..ολο ζητατε πωπωπωπω ιδρωσαμε απο την πολυ δουλεια ...γιατι δεν μας καταλαβενεται" ....εεεε οχι!!! πες με φωνακλου- γραφικη ενοχλητικη και μονο που δεν βλέπεις ειτε γιατι δεν θες , ειτε γιατι δεν μπορεις τα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΑ ... δεν ΔΙΝΩ ΔΕΚΑΡΑ.. ή εισαι βαλτη ή εισαι ηλίθια ή το παιζεις και εσυ ιστορια για να διαφοροποιηθεις και καλα ξερολας ή τελος πάντων για τον οποιο λογο...δεν τον ξερω και δεν με αφορα ..δικαιωμα σου ...γουστο σου και καπέλο σου! .. σε ευχαριστουμε που τοποθετηθηκες ...ηταν προβλεπόμενη αυτη η αντιδραση σου οποτε παμε παρακατω.

----------


## Stavros

Mandy έχεις μάθει πια να αναγνωρίζεις και χαίρομαι..
Οταν βλέπεις υπαρασπιστές του Forum ακόμα και στις αδικίες,πονηρεύεσαι...
Όταν βλέπεiς υπεράσπιση Trolls και σιγουριά πως είναι αυτόφωτα Τrolls και όχι Ετερόφωτα (εκ της διαχειρίσεως),πονηρεύεσαι.. .
Υπέθεσε λέει πως επειδή το Thread λεγόταν ''Aλλαγή Φαρμακευτικής Αγωγής'' *ΘΑ*  υπήρχαν παραβάσεις!
Άκου τι λέει το άτομο!Πως *ΘΑ* υπήρχαν!Το φαντάστηκε δηλαδή!Έβαλε λίγο την φαντασία της να δουλέψει και το έβγαλε το πόρισμα!
Που μας αφαίρεσαν 200 σημαντικότατα Posts από το ενεργητικό μας παράνομα,δεν την ενδιαφέρει!
Όλο λέει και κάποια παρανομία θα είχαμε κάνει!Χα χα χα!!
Γέλιο απίστετυο σήμερα!Εκεί στον... Planet Love της διαχείρισης την παλεύετε?

----------


## Stavros

> εχεις δειξει απο καιρο τωρα εναν αξιοπερίεργο οπαδισμο υπερ των διαχειρηστων


*
Ναιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !Αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω!!Επιτέλους το αυτονόητο ειπώθηκε και από άλλον εκτός εμού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τα είπες όλα,τίποτα άλλο!!*

Ρέα μόλις τώρα μου ήρθε προειδοποίηση για παραβίαση λέει και κάτι τέτοια!Προτροπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής!
Επιβεβαιώνομαι πως καποιοι διαχειριστές και μέλη είναι 1!Σάρκα Μία!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μπράβο, ευχαριστώ πολύ που με απειλείτε και τα βάλατε όλοι μαζί μου! Λοιπόν, εγώ φεύγω από το φόρουμ, δεν θα ξαναγράψω ποτέ, μπορείτε να μείνετε ήσυχοι κι ελπίζω να χαίρεστε μ' αυτό που καταφέρατε! Άντε γεια!


οχι κυκνακι δεν σε απειλουμε...εσυ απειλεις τον εαυτο σου καρδια μου με λεπιδες ...εμεις θελουμε μονο να σε βοηθησουμε!...αν με ακουγες εμενα να θελω να αυτοτραυματιστω ή να θελω να κανω κατι κακο στον εαυτο μου...τι θα εκανες? θα με αφηνες??β ηρεμισε σε παρακαλω και δες τα πραγματα με λογικη και ψυχραιμια , αν δεν σε υπολογιζαμε τοτε θα αδιαφορουσαμε!...

----------


## madiwasp

Ετσι ειναι Σταυρο! Οποιος εχει λιγο μυαλο καταλαβαινει... :Wink:  
Ρεα βλεπεις τι γινεται εδω, ε?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Mandy έχεις μάθει πια να αναγνωρίζεις και χαίρομαι..
> Οταν βλέπεις υπαρασπιστές του Forum ακόμα και στις αδικίες,πονηρεύεσαι...
> Όταν βλέπεiς υπεράσπιση Trolls και σιγουριά πως είναι αυτόφωτα Τrolls και όχι Ετερόφωτα (εκ της διαχειρίσεως),πονηρεύεσαι.. .
> Υπέθεσε λέει πως επειδή το Thread λεγόταν ''Aλλαγή Φαρμακευτικής Αγωγής'' *ΘΑ*  υπήρχαν παραβάσεις!
> Άκου τι λέει το άτομο!Πως *ΘΑ* υπήρχαν!Το φαντάστηκε δηλαδή!Έβαλε λίγο την φαντασία της να δουλέψει και το έβγαλε το πόρισμα!
> Που μας αφαίρεσαν 200 σημαντικότατα Posts από το ενεργητικό μας παράνομα,δεν την ενδιαφέρει!
> Όλο λέει και κάποια παρανομία θα είχαμε κάνει!Χα χα χα!!
> Γέλιο απίστετυο σήμερα!Εκεί στον... Planet Love της διαχείρισης την παλεύετε?


που ειναι αυτο σταυρο?? τωρα μπήκα και δεν προλαβαινω τα γεγονοτα... εδω και ωρα... ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΛΟΓΟ δεν μπορουσα να μπω!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> νομιζω οτι ο σκοπος του φορουμ, η μαλλον ΝΟΜΙΖΑ είναι να κανει ανθρωπους που εχουν ψυχολογικά προβληματα να αισθανονται καλυτερα. και αυτο σημαινει ναι να λενε και ασχετα θεματα, οχι πως θα κοψουν τις φλεβες τους ή πως θα καταπινουν χαπια ή αν εκαναν καλα που πηγαν με τον γκομενο της φιλης τους.
> αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος. και αν καποιος δεν θελει να μας μιλαει η να μας βλεπει υπαρχει παντα και το ignore.


αυτοι που βρισκονται σε δυσκολοτερη θεση ειναι αυτοι που δυσκολευονται να πουν τι σκεφτονται κ να πουν οτι συμφωνουν με οπιους συμφωνουν...σε αυτους συνηθως πεφτει το βαρος των ψυχολογικων τους κ οχι σε οσους απλα δηλανουν ασθενεις για να εχουν αλοθι να λενε οτι θελουν κλπ...
για παραδειγμα γιατι δε πηγαινεις σε ενα γιατρο να αναλυσεις τα θεματα αυτα που σε απασχολουν αντι να λετε συνεχεια το ιδιο τροπαριο κ χωρις λογο κ ολας τοσοι γιατροι υπαρχουν....

----------


## Stavros

> ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΛΟΓΟ δεν μπορουσα να μπω!!


Προσωρινό Βan ήταν αλλά το μετάνιωσαν...Καθόλου περίεργος ο λόγος...
Ετοιμαστείτε για παν ενδεχόμενο..Ανταλλάξτε Emails με όσους επιθυμείτε,καθώς μπορεί να πέσει ομαδικός διωγμός απροειδοποίητα κάποια στιγμή!
Δεν βλεπετε τι γίνεται?H Remedy με 11.500 Posts υπερασπίζεται τους διαχειριστές!!!Ελάχιστο μυαλό χρειάζεται για να καταλάβεις τι παίζεται εδώ μέσα!!!
Αλλάζω την άποψη μου:Tα Fake είναι περισσότερα από όσο υπολόγιζα!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ετσι ειναι Σταυρο! Οποιος εχει λιγο μυαλο καταλαβαινει... 
> Ρεα βλεπεις τι γινεται εδω, ε?


βλεπω βλέπω ...βλεπω εσενα να ταραζεσαι χωρις λόγο!!!! ολα αυτα ειναι προβλεπόμενα... εσυ ειδες χτες τα μελη που μας στηριξαν με καθαρη ματια?? τα περισσοτερα ηταν νεα μελη...αυτο κατι λέει..κατι σημαντικο. και την αλλη φορα που μου ειχε επιτεθει ο αλλος λεκτικα μονο ενα μελος με στηριξε και αυτο καινουριο τοτε, η σισι μας..που τοτε δεν με ηξερε καν...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> *
> Ναιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !Αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω!!Επιτέλους το αυτονόητο ειπώθηκε και από άλλον εκτός εμού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Τα είπες όλα,τίποτα άλλο!!*
> 
> Ρέα μόλις τώρα μου ήρθε προειδοποίηση για παραβίαση λέει και κάτι τέτοια!Προτροπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής!
> Επιβεβαιώνομαι πως καποιοι διαχειριστές και μέλη είναι 1!Σάρκα Μία!


χαχαχα σαρεσε πασα μου?? χαχαχαχαχ ... ποσο σαρεσε!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενδιαφερουσα παρατηριση..
αυτοι που συνηθως χρειαζονται λιγοτερη στηριξη απαιτουν στηριξη κ αυτοι που χριαζονται περισσοτερη στηριξη δυσκολα το λενε...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Mandy έχεις μάθει πια να αναγνωρίζεις και χαίρομαι..
> Οταν βλέπεις υπαρασπιστές του Forum ακόμα και στις αδικίες,πονηρεύεσαι...
> Όταν βλέπεiς υπεράσπιση Trolls και σιγουριά πως είναι αυτόφωτα Τrolls και όχι Ετερόφωτα (εκ της διαχειρίσεως),πονηρεύεσαι.. .
> Υπέθεσε λέει πως επειδή το Thread λεγόταν ''Aλλαγή Φαρμακευτικής Αγωγής'' *ΘΑ*  υπήρχαν παραβάσεις!
> Άκου τι λέει το άτομο!Πως *ΘΑ* υπήρχαν!Το φαντάστηκε δηλαδή!Έβαλε λίγο την φαντασία της να δουλέψει και το έβγαλε το πόρισμα!
> Που μας αφαίρεσαν 200 σημαντικότατα Posts από το ενεργητικό μας παράνομα,δεν την ενδιαφέρει!
> Όλο λέει και κάποια παρανομία θα είχαμε κάνει!Χα χα χα!!
> Γέλιο απίστετυο σήμερα!Εκεί στον... Planet Love της διαχείρισης την παλεύετε?


τελικα ποιος υπέθεσε για την "ΘΑ" παραβαση?? που ειναι δεν μου το εστειλες?

----------


## Stavros

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ενδιαφερουσα παρατηριση..
> αυτοι που συνηθως χρειαζονται λιγοτερη στηριξη απαιτουν στηριξη κ αυτοι που χριαζονται περισσοτερη στηριξη δυσκολα το λενε...


κακως!..αν δεν το πουνε πως θα τους βοηθησουμε αλεξ??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης -συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

----------


## Stavros

Remedy:


> για το θεμα της φλερ δεν χω να πω πολλα γιατι δεν ειχα μπει ποτε.
> ο τιτλος με παρεπεμπε σε φαρμακολογια και αφενος δεν εχω ιδεα, αφετερου δεν ξερω για τις παθησεις που συζηταει η κοπελα.
> πιθανολογω ομως οτι ισως αναφερονταν εκει λεπτομερειες που παραπεμπουν σε συνταγογραφηση η σε προτροπες για ληψη η μη ληψη αγωγης, που οπως ξερεις απαγορευονται ΟΛΑ..
> αυτο καθαρα υποθετικα.


Kατάλαβες Ρεά τώρα τι γιατί μιλάμε?Μου τονίζει κιόλας πως''όπως ξέρεις απαγορεύονται όλα''!Μόνο το δάχτυλο που δεν μου κούνησε!
Μπήκε αυτή εδώ μέσα να μας κάνει παρατήρηση λέγοντας πως ...*δεν ξέρει τίποτα επί του Εγκλήματος(Thread της Fleur)!!!*
Υποθέτει πως όλο και κάποια παράβαση θα είχαμε κάνει για να διαγραφεί το Thread!!ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!Μαρτύρησε δίχως ξύλο!!
Στήριξε την Διαχείριση υπό την έννοια πως το Δελφίνι αποκλείεται να είναι Troll του Site απειλώντας με πως η κατηγορία αυτή που αποδίδω στο Δελφίνι,είναι Μηνύσιμη από το Site!!!Α ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!!!!!

Δηλαδή τυφλή υποστήριξη στην Διαχείριση ...χωρίς καν να έχει μπει ποτέ στο Thread της Fleur!!!!
Νομίζω πως πλέον είναι κατανοητό τι παίζει,έτσι??Λυθήκανε και οι τελευταίες απορίες...

Σώστε το Email μου αν μπαναριστούμε.

Mιλάω σοβαρά!!
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι Fake εδω μέσα...Και άτομα υπεράνω υποψίας!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> σταυρε δεν εχω αλλο χρονο για σενα.
> οποιος εχει λιγο μυαλο στο κεφαλι του, αντιλαμβανεται. καλο απογευμα.


..μωρε τι μου θυμιζει ...τι μου θυμιζει αυτο...
Mriya Mriya έχει αποσυνδεθεί
Moderator
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Dec 2014
Μηνύματα
209
Για τους λόγους αυτούς κλειδώθηκε εκείνο το thread. Δεν πήρε κανένας παρατήρηση εκεί. Οι παρατηρήσεις που λάβατε ήταν για το λόγο που εξήγησα πιο πάνω. Αυτά για απόψε. Καληνύχτα σας!

ρεμεντυ να γινεις και εσυ διαχειρίστρια...εχεις ολα τα προσοντα οπως βλέπεις!! ( αν δεν εισαι ηδη φυσικα )

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ως τωρα εχω μιλησει με κοσμο κ κοσμακη μια ζωη κ ειμαι σε θεση να καταλαβω αν καπιος ειναι πραγματι ασχημα ψηχολογικα η οχι εδω εχω μιλησει με ανθρωπους που το τερματισαν κανονικα κ δεν ηξεραν πως να ζητησουν βοηθεια...
οπιος ειναι πραγματικα σε δυσκολη θεση δε μιλα με θρασος ουτε ειναι επιθετικος αν καπιος ηταν σε δυσκολη θεση κ ειχε θρασος δε θα ταν σε δυσκολη θεση δε λεω οτι θα ηταν μια χαρα αλλα αλλοι θα ηταν σε δυσκολοτερη θεση απο αυτον.
κ η ζωη να ξερεις ειναι τροχος κ γυριζει αν εχεις δικιο αργα η γρηγορα θα ερθει η σειρα σου αυτο να φανει κ φυσικα οχι με φασαριες.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Remedy:
> 
> Kατάλαβες Ρεά τώρα τι γιατί μιλάμε?Μου τονίζει κιόλας πως''όπως ξέρεις απαγορεύονται όλα''!Μόνο το δάχτυλο που δεν μου κούνησε!
> Μπήκε αυτή εδώ μέσα να μας κάνει παρατήρηση λέγοντας πως ...*δεν ξέρει τίποτα επί του Εγκλήματος(Thread της Fleur)!!!*
> Υποθέτει πως όλο και κάποια παράβαση θα είχαμε κάνει για να διαγραφεί το Thread!!ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!Μαρτύρησε δίχως ξύλο!!
> Στήριξε την Διαχείριση υπό την έννοια πως το Δελφίνι αποκλείεται να είναι Troll του Site απειλώντας με πως η κατηγορία αυτή που αποδίδω στο Δελφίνι,είναι Μηνύσιμη από το Site!!!Α ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!!!!!
> 
> Δηλαδή τυφλή υποστήριξη στην Διαχείριση ...χωρίς καν να έχει μπει ποτέ στο Thread της Fleur!!!!
> Νομίζω πως πλέον είναι κατανοητό τι παίζει,έτσι??Λυθήκανε και οι τελευταίες απορίες...
> ...


μην ανεβαζεις δημοσια το μειλ σου ρε χαζο!!! διορθωσε το!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Κλειδώνω το θέμα προσωρινά με την ελπίδα να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα.
Το θέμα θα το ανοίξω ξανά το βράδυ.

----------


## betelgeuse

Το ανοιγω παλι ....
Κυκνε τροποποιησα και καποια μηνυματα που σε αφορουσαν και καποια δικα σου.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το ανοιγω παλι ....
> Κυκνε τροποποιησα και καποια μηνυματα που σε αφορουσαν και καποια δικα σου.


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση betelguese, έριξα μια ματιά και μάλλον καλά έκανες αλλά έκανα τίποτα κακό;

----------


## Fleur

δεν υπαρχει λόγος να το ανοιξετε. απαντηση αλλωστε δεν πηρα ουτε καν σε προσωπικο μηνυμα.

----------


## shreder

Πάντως παιδιά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο με το forum που θίξατε πολύ σωστά αλλά τώρα τελευταία και με το ***** όπου όταν γράφτηκα επειδή και μόνο ποσταρω εναν συνδεσμο ποτ παρεπεμπε σε αλλο φορουμ και μου επιβληθηκε ποινη 40% λόγω λέει διαφήμισης και η ποινή έφτασε στπ 100% όταν πρόσθεσα και υπογραφή στον λογαριασμό μου κατηγορόντας με και πάλι για διαφήμιση αυτή τη φορά μέσω της υπογραφής μου. Έστειλα φυσικά εμαιλ στους διαχειριστές εκφράζοντας έντονα την διαμαρτυρία μου αλλά όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο κανείς τους δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει. Πόσο αντιδημοκρατικό λέτε να μπορεί να γίνει το συγκεκριμένο forum;
Τα σχόλια δικά σας!

----------


## Remedy

κι εσυ μπηκες σε αυτο το φορουμ με την πολυ συγκεκριμενη θεματολογια, με σχολιο "τι μου εκαναν σε ενα αλλο φορουμ"?
ποσο τρολ μπορει να εισαι?

----------

